# Systema seminar with V.Vasiliev and M.Ryabko in NYC



## Edgar (Mar 6, 2005)

We are very excited about the upcoming V.Vasiliev and M.Ryabko seminar on June 3-5, 2005 in New York City at Fighthouse. This is the first time when Systema highest authority will visit NYC and third time United States.
Please visit our website for details:http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar06.3-5,2005.html
artyon:


----------



## NYCRonin (Mar 7, 2005)

Edgar, this is wonderful news!
I will be there, like many; it has been 2 years sinced last training with Misha -  and Misha and Vlad together.!
Thanks for making this possible.


----------



## TheLady (Mar 7, 2005)

:boing2: 

It's going to be an excellent weekend! Who else is going?

Janice


----------



## RachelK (Mar 7, 2005)

I wouldn't dream of missing this rare training opportunity! I expect to attend all three seminars. Hope to see some of you there!
*Vsego nailuchshego* (best wishes),
Rachel


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Mar 14, 2005)

More than a few from Sarasota, Ft. Myers and Palm Beach crews will be there...


----------



## NYCRonin (Mar 15, 2005)

LAst year, Edgar delivered the goods - and gave NYC and all who attended his 2004 Systema-Fest an experience of a lifetime!
I wondered if he could EVAR top that first 'Fest' - and now, it seems that he is going to do so!.

THIS will be a BLAST! Its still months away, as I write....but I say "Thanks to Edgar T. of FightHouse for his efforts to bring the best of The System to NYC and all who attend these special gatherings."

Watch out, NYC! The Systema crew is a'comin to town - I cant wait for June to arrive. Stories about this 'Fest' will be told for many years to come.

Thanks to Edgar and Peggy and their efforts to give us all this special experience.

See you all there!


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Mar 15, 2005)

I've already paid my $$$. Should be a good one. Reckon I'll see ya'll there.

mj


----------

